# Cheap houses in small towns



## eloy7 (Jun 21, 2015)

I am exploring the possibility of buying a second home in a small town of Canada (I am not based in Canada). When I was searching for houses under 100K, there were too many cases, which do not look realistic (too good to be true) such as

http://www.realtor.ca/Residential/S...PINE-VIEW-ROAD-TAHSIS-British-Columbia-V0P1X0
http://www.realtor.ca/Residential/S...-ROUTE-104-BURTTS-CORNER-New-Brunswick-E6L2E6


Can you give me some tips how can I practically search for this.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Small towns would probably be difficult to manage, especially if you're not located in them. I'd also imagine that vacancy rates would be a problem too as there may not be a lot of demand. Many small towns could very easily become ghost towns.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Depends on what you are looking for. Is this for a revenue property? a vacation property? Canada is a huge country and prices will vary from region to region. Using only a search parameter of price is not going to result in anything useful (too many results) as you stated in the original post. try narrowing your search to <100k but no further than X kms from a major centre. It may be a bit early but there could be some bargains Alberta if oil stays low for a long time. However, finding tenants will also be difficult if this is the case. Perhaps some more details as to what your plans are with this property would result in further responses.

Welcome to the forum

Cheers


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

First question I would ask, is what is the purpose of buying the home? Vacation property, Rental income, Future home? 

Then, I would look at areas that might meet those needs. 

I live in Ontario. I did a quick check of homes in small well established towns located centrally to Ottawa, Montreal and Toronto. Some near recreation areas (lakes, rivers) I found older smaller homes in the $100k-$200k range. More livable homes might be in the $150-$300k range.

If you see something as cheap as those you linked to, there is something wrong!


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Tahsis..... 8 feet of rain per year. Bonus.


----------



## eloy7 (Jun 21, 2015)

My primary purpose is to occasionally live in the house for a few months (once in a while). It is not a vacation, as my job allows me to work remotely on some stages, and I like the nature of Canada.

Then, I will be happy to rent it out when I am not there (though, it is not a requirement).

Definitely, close to big cities is better for me too, but I cannot afford, and I do not want to buy with mortgage.


----------



## eloy7 (Jun 21, 2015)

agent99 said:


> If you see something as cheap as those you linked to, there is something wrong!


This is generally true, but sometimes it is merely because of different needs. For example, anywhere, houses are more expensive when they are closer to workplaces, schools, etc; but here I do not need access to these places. Then, a less demanding place may work for me, but not for others.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Both the houses you linked to need a lot of renovations to make them livable. 

If you are willing to live more northerly, houses can be had for quite cheap. Here's an example:
http://realtor.ca/Residential/Single-Family/15617305/32-MCCULLOUGH-MARATHON-Ontario-P0T2E0


----------



## eloy7 (Jun 21, 2015)

Spudd said:


> Both the houses you linked to need a lot of renovations to make them livable.
> 
> If you are willing to live more northerly, houses can be had for quite cheap. Here's an example:
> http://realtor.ca/Residential/Single-Family/15617305/32-MCCULLOUGH-MARATHON-Ontario-P0T2E0


I love houses in poor condition. I can buy under the market value and put the remaining money to design it based on my preferences.

However, the house you introduced is great.


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

That BC house you posted is in the middle of Butt F nowhere. Getting there will be a challenge (Looks like a flight to Vancouver, Ferry to the island, road trip over paved and dirt roads.) Good luck getting reno supplies, or even decent Internet Access. But I'm sure it's quite beautiful out there


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I have been involved in small town Ontario real estate since the seventies. Cheap houses are cheap for a reason. Located in small towns with no employment opportunities which means all the smart ambitious people left a long time ago. A long way from any major city. Not a very desirable place to live. And of course, problems with the property itself like needing major renovation, being located next to the railroad or paper mill, being on swampy ground, or on bedrock with no possibility of drilling a well and getting potable water.

Both the ads you link are for houses in poor condition in remote or undesirable areas. So yes, you can buy a house for that kind of money. I have bought them for not much more than that in small town Ontario, and know houses that have sold for $25000 or less but not lately. 

The only PRACTICAL way I can think of, is to pick an area you like the looks of and go there in person for a week or two. As you live in England, the Maritime provinces are the closest. Suggest you check on where you can get an international flight to. I don't know but let us say for example, Halifax has direct flights. Look on the internet at small towns within driving distance of Halifax. See if there are any that look good to you. Check out various areas. Next time you have a vacation coming, fly to Halifax rent a car and drive around to various places, stopping in B&Bs overnight where you can talk to locals, stroll around and see if you like the place.

A lot depends on what you are looking for. Mountains? Seashore? Sailing? Forest? If you want tropical beaches and drinks made out of coconuts you will have to look elsewhere (joke).

Also, do not underestimate the size of Canada. I notice one of the houses you are considering is in New Brunswick and the other is in British Columbia. Do you realize that it is the same distance from England to New Brunswick, as it is from New Brunswick to British Columbia? In other words if you choose a house in BC it would be twice as far away?

There is an old joke about an Englishman who asks a friend in Canada to meet a friend's ship when it lands in Halifax. The Canadian who lives in BC replies "You meet him. You are closer than we are". And it is true.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't want to get into a big political thing but if you want a house in Canada you can cross Quebec off the list, as it is not part of Canada or at least, doesn't want to be.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Quebec is awesome. I would choose Quebec over Alberta any day of the week - twice on Sunday.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Rusty's suggestions for narrowing your search are bang on.


----------



## Quotealex (Aug 1, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> ...Quebec off the list, as it is not part of Canada or at least, doesn't want to be.


 Last time I checked, it was part of Canada and most did vote for to stay in Canada


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> If you see something as cheap as those you linked to, there is something wrong!


 This year I met family from Maritimes and was really surprised when they told me that I can buy big and nice house on the cliff looking on Bay of Fundy for 70-80K... I couldn't believe it and when came home serached real estate in their town and towns around... and it was true... houses there are really cheap



> Last time I checked, it was part of Canada and most did vote for to stay in Canada


 I met many Brits who owns condos in Tremblant area and renting them. .... but personally, i wouldn't bother with QC


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

If you are retired or can work from home (internet-based for example), cheap houses in small towns can be interesting for sure.

Someone with family/friends/job in a specific location pay a house in a specific area. Without these concerns, many locations in Canada become much more attractive.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

If you still doubt real estate can be that cheap in Canada, look at a globe. Canada is BIG and has half the population of England. I live in one of the more densely populated parts of Canada ( between Toronto and Montreal). Just 50 miles north of here, I have seen tax sale properties offered for $2000 to $5000. When I phoned the local tax office they told me not to bother bidding if I wanted to live on the property as it was land locked (no road access) undeveloped bush.


----------



## daledegagne (Apr 6, 2015)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> If you still doubt real estate can be that cheap in Canada, look at a globe. Canada is BIG and has half the population of England. I live in one of the more densely populated parts of Canada ( between Toronto and Montreal). Just 50 miles north of here, I have seen tax sale properties offered for $2000 to $5000. When I phoned the local tax office they told me not to bother bidding if I wanted to live on the property as it was land locked (no road access) undeveloped bush.


Where abouts do you live Rusty? 

My in-laws are from Kingston and I made some bids on stuff just north of there. Beautiful country and the office was always helpful. When/if we're ever back there I will pursue that avenue again. And Sheriff sales. Those are always good too. Lots of work, but when you get one....

@OP - Welcome to the forums. 

To add to Rusty's - New Brunswick is nice - and I have a friend selling a cottage on a lake outside of Fredricton there. Going for $24 900 I think. That's about all I know as I'm not up on the geography of NB too much but I'm mentioning it because;

a) places can be cheap - usually rural, rustic, or rundown though
b) NB and maritimes typically have the best access (except NFLD) with cheap prices too (compared to Northern Ontario or Northern Saskatchewan/BC etc which get pretty inaccessible). My guess is because as a region, it's the worst economically.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

A friend's sister decided to move from Victoria to oceanfront Gaspe for $90k. Did not like it. Tried to sell it. Eventually let the bank take it. Rents in Victoria now.

We have friends on a Gulf Island. Water access only. Uses cell phone for internet tethering. Solar panels. Artesian well. Spend winters in PV. Probably will never sell. Leave it to the kids.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Where abouts do you live Rusty?

Not far from you, near Cobourg. The properties I was talking about were more or less where you describe. For those of you who are interested in tax sale properties, they are all advertised in the Ontario Gazette, the official paper of the legal profession.

This week there are 11 properties listed, with minimum bids ranging from $5120 to $82100.

http://files.ontariogovernment.ca/gazette_docs/ontariogazette_148-25_wa.pdf


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

eloy7 said:


> and I like the nature of Canada.


Canada is the second biggest country in the world.... saying you like the nature of Canada is like saying you like the nature of the world... if you really want to do this you need to figure out where you want to do this and what you are really getting out of it. 

It sounds like you want a glorified cottage on the other side of the world. Doesn't seem very practical if it's just to enjoy nature in your spare time.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

If you're gonna buy something so run down you may as well just buy an empty lot and plop a trailer in it.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Hi:

Limit visits to April 15th to October 15th and choose Belleville Ontario as your home base. Then:

Buy ~ 22 foot sailboat for ~ $3000. Put another $4000 into it first year because nobody has fixed anything in 20 years. After first year, annual maintenance ~ $1000.
Join the Bay of Quinte Yacht Club ~ $650 annually for friends and 24/7 washroom/shower.
Rent a slip ~ $45/foot/season so say $1000.
About $50 gasoline annually for your ~ 5 HP motor (you are sailing right?).
Insurance maybe $200 annually.
Winter storage at the club ~$500.

Bottom line, you can have mobile fair weather accommodations for a bit more than you would pay in property tax on a house. You can range anywhere between say Halifax and Thunder Bay, though likely not all in the same year. Also never been, but chances are Lake Superior will have a good try at making you dead in a 22 foot boat, so maybe just go as far as the North Channel.

If you ever want to be done with this adventure, just sell the boat for about 1/4 what you have in it, money and sweat equity, that is the same $3000 you paid for it. Likely less grief that a house would be.

I post this in all seriousness. We enjoyed our 18 foot sailboat for 2 seasons, and the Admiral proposed something a bit bigger we can leave in Belleville for the season and not be totally uncomfortable, just mostly uncomfortable. So I am currently refitting a Tanzer 22.

hboy43


----------



## daledegagne (Apr 6, 2015)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Where abouts do you live Rusty?
> 
> Not far from you, near Cobourg. The properties I was talking about were more or less where you describe. For those of you who are interested in tax sale properties, they are all advertised in the Ontario Gazette, the official paper of the legal profession.
> 
> ...


Very cool. We're in Thailand right now, but I'd like to move back and get into more real estate.

Tax sales require some good digging and sifting, but sometimes you find a gem. I found it helpful to buy the subscription from tax sales properties. The added info and pictures was nice, as well as the organization of the properties.


----------

